# Travel Trailer Rentals



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking for some recommendations on a good place to rent a 25'-30' bumper pull. Will be taking it west of San Antonio so I could rent local in Houston area or San Antonio and pick it up on the way.

Thanks


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Be careful if you rent from American Dream Vacations. I rented from them twice, had problems both times. The second time we actually had to waste a day and stay in a hotel because they couldn't get the lights to quit blowing the fuses on my truck. I will not rent from them again.


Jeff


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

This place is on Hwy 242 just east of I-45 near Woodlands/Conroe. Never rented there but their business has grown by leaps and bounds over the last 15 years so they must be doing something right.

http://www.houstonarearvrentals.com/

edit - I just reread your post. Absolutely rent in the SA area or as close to destination as possible. The less distance you tow, the better the everything!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

North side of spencer hwy just west of hwy 146 has em.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I use MG rvs in clute


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*rv rental*



captnickm said:


> Looking for some recommendations on a good place to rent a 25'-30' bumper pull. Will be taking it west of San Antonio so I could rent local in Houston area or San Antonio and pick it up on the way.
> 
> Thanks


Cypress RV on Cypress N Houston in Cypress, TX


----------

